# 2 year old funding



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone know how the 2 year old funding works? I need to go back to work next year and one of mine will qualify for this. I went to look at some nurseries to get names down but the one I like doesn't accept the vouchers from 2 - it does take them from 3.

I naively thought it would be exactly the same process as for 3 year olds -is there different criteria for the nursery to meet to be able to accept these?

Thanks


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Tictoc
You can get a list of all your local nurseries that accept 2 yr old funding online. Luckily my local one does. All I needed to do was apply online and inform the pre school about it. Then the LA sent me a letter stating LO qualified. I had to give a copy to the pre school along with copy of BC and that was that. She started this week and loves it! You may find that some nurseries have different rules for using the 2yr funding. For example I went to see one that said I could only use some of the free hours if I also had some paid hours! The one LO is at though accepts all 15 hrs free, which is great and how it should be I feel. 
Hope all goes well X


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Lorella - where would I get a list of those accepting the funding?


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Tictoc I was looking at this as well this morning. Your local county council website is supposed to show all that accept it but I found ours didn't! There's a preschool in the village and it's not listed but when I went onto their website it did state they accept the free funding for 3 year olds and 2 year olds if eligible. So start with the county council but worth looking at the websites of any pre schools or nurseries you may be interested to double check.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Double check with your local authorities as mine local one offers adopted children the 2yr offer - they are all elidagbe regardless of household income  x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks becs - I wonder if they have additional ofsted or other checks if they want to offer the funded hours for 2 year olds or if it is purely a financial decision (ie the funding just doesn't cover their costs).

It's a bit annoying cos was really hoping to at least have those free hours when I go back to work as 2 kids in nursery and 2 in after school is gonna be expensive!!! I don't want to chose a nursery purely based on whether they take the free hours though - I want to chose the best nursery for my kids!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

I got a list from our la's website. I don't understand why all nurseries don't accept 2 year funding but they don't. The 2 within walking distance of us don't which I was gutted about when I started looking as hubby doesn't drive so they would have been ideal, but it's all worked out in the end as the one our little pink is in is great, just a bit of a nightmare to get to during early morning rush hour. Good luck 😊


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

They have to have an Ofsted that is good or outstanding to be able to access 2 year Funding by me not sure if that's universal. Idea being they want the most vulnerable children receiving high quality education for their free hours xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Definitely speak to your local nurseries and ask. As I say I looked for our preschool on the cc website and it wasn't listed but on their own website they clearly say they accept the 2 year funding. So I wouldn't trust the cc website but could be useful for suggestions I guess if the ones you like definitely don't take them. 
We're really lucky in that the preschool is fairly new and has a good ofsted rating, it's run by a lady that used to run a local Montessori one. It's still really quite small and the deputy there is a neighbour so little man is used to seeing her.


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

I recently got funding for my two year old daughter, I just applied to my local council via their website and they then asked for her adoption certificate and then promptly sent me a letter to give the nursery together with a list of nurseries that were approved. The one I wanted was luckily approved 


It took less than a week!


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

HI

Does anyone know if the funding for 2 year olds is still given in Scotland after the adoption has gone through? I.e. no longer looked after.

I've sent several emails to our council about this question (email address is correct and automated on their website). When I phoned to chase I can't get a clear answer either and the application form only has a box for currently looked after status.

Bit frustrating but I'll be returning to work soon and it would help financially.

Thanks


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know for certain in Scotland but they're still under the "looked after" category in England even after adoption.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

In England it's Previously Looked After is there a box for that? If not I'd say no sorry


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

HI

sorry for taking so long to get back. Thanks for your replies.

I've had to send a letter to my local council, but it doesn't looks like we can get the funded hours for two reasons.
1. Previously looked after does not apply only current looked after status (at age of 2).
2. She is officially adopted and as we don't qualify for any of the benefits listed, we don't tick that box either.

Basically once the adoption has gone through, and if you don't fit the other qualifying criteria, it's a no.

Shame it works differently here. I'm sure many adoptive families could benefit from the additional support.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Luckily the preschool that I wanted to use have said there is a place available from sept for two mornings a week which is ideal for me! They were also helpful in getting the funding sorted too x


----------

